# 1950 Schwinn Excelsior (Girls Bike)



## bushb2004 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all, picked up a 1950 girls Excelsior, its in bad shape, but appears original. Need some info on it, it has deluxe chain guard, front fender had a place for a light, has truss bars. Did these come with tanks and what was the script on the tank and chain guard ( was it Schwinn script or excelsior script ? ) thanks

Serial number on the crank is G381921


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2013)

The bike likely had a tank. I'm assuming its the 'ribbon' badge. The chainguard probably didn't have anything on it and the tank had a  "Schwinn" script decal. If I had to guess at model I would say Starlet. V/r Shawn


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Parts*

Collected some parts for her, rack, tank, light and badge. Teardown over Christmas vacation.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 27, 2013)

*Tear down tonight*

Well, Christmas was good, we got most of the hard to find parts for her and the "resto" begins. Colors will be 1956 Desoto "Shell Pink" and 1955 Cadillac "Cape Ivory" I'm looking forward to doing this one, that and the completion of the 59 ( Phantom Tribute ), we will have a blast cruising this summer. My apologies to all the purist, we are having fun  and we do respect vintage, but as you see, these were beyond preservation so we are giving them new life. 

Peace all


----------



## bushb2004 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Update on the Excelsior*

Got her all naked, cleaning up some of her special parts and adding a few "new to her" ones.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jan 9, 2014)

*More Parts*

Wheels and Rack


----------



## bushb2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Update*

Hi all, we got a reproduction bezel and lens for the Rocket Ray, the seats another story. The upper seat pan is in rough shape and needs lots of fabrication to restore, does anyone have a good upper seat pan that they would be willing to part with ?

Thanks


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 15, 2014)

This looks a lot like my 1951 excelsior hornet.
A starlet would have chrome wheels.
Mine is maroon and white with the winged tank.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Seat & Crank Update*

Seat got a little love and added crank & sprocket


----------



## bushb2004 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Updates*

Frame, fork, fender and wheels cleaned. trial fit of SS spokes, rear hub cleaned-up


----------



## bushb2004 (Feb 10, 2014)

*Update*

Fitting some more parts after clean-up, kinda like the hub-less back wheel look


----------



## spoker (Feb 15, 2014)

kool,who sells the bezel and lense?thanks


----------



## bushb2004 (Feb 16, 2014)

Not sure, its was a lucky buy on ebay




spoker said:


> kool,who sells the bezel and lense?thanks


----------



## bushb2004 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Update*

Primer is on & rims have the base color coat on


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 1, 2014)

*pink pinstripe*

pinstripes pink, yeah... never was.. but


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 8, 2014)

*A real 8hr day*

Well, today I was able to spend some time on this bike, a "true" 8hrs on it. No mater how long I do metal finishing, the end product always looks great and its fun. I am always amused by those that sling mud rather than work the metal, but that's just me. 

Peace all, and have a great weekend.

PS. I picked up a 49 SB, and could use some info on color combo's for 49.

Thanks

Doug


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 9, 2014)

She got a good beating this weekend, I'll give her a couple weeks to recover then some color.


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Tank with some color*

Add some color over the weekend


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 30, 2014)

*3/30/20014 Update*

Getting a little more done, the color combination looks like it should be easy on the eyes.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's coming together nicely. Once you get it all back together perhaps we can do a "Pink" photo shoot together.
Here is my niece's 58 Starlet...With a bit too much pink for me but, she loves it and wanted it no other way.


----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Pink Photo*

Thanks. sure, when its done I'll post some pics. Maybe we can start a "Pink Post" and get others to post pics of their pink  ?


----------



## HARPO (Apr 1, 2014)

Love seeing all the changes as you go through it. Perfect time capsule to look back at for when you get it all finished. NICE JOB!


----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Thanks Harpo*

Thanks, its a lot of fun bringing these bikes back to life, a lot of work and $ too, but you only live once. This one was by far the worst project to date, heavy corrosion ( the rims were rotten through ) missing, damaged parts and a general dis-repair. The bike is being done the way we want and not to a "true" restored piece, the color and color scheme was not offered by Schwinn, to best of my knowledge. Thanks for your comment and enjoy the ride.


----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 6, 2014)

*This weeks update*

Added some more color & seat is done


----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Update*

Getting closer to completion


----------



## bushb2004 (Apr 21, 2014)

*soon*

Got a little more done


----------



## bushb2004 (May 21, 2014)

*Done*

All done


----------

